# nuevas fotos del parque de la reserva y sus famosas piletas



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Fotos sacadas del foro de univision...tomadas por luzkaril..


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

muy bonitas,ojala las cuiden


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

por alguna razon personalmente no me gusta mucho eso de las lucecitas de colores.....

pero en lineas generales...esta muy impresionante....
como dijo jose perez...Cuidenlas.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

impresionantes piletas, me gusta el trabajo que esta haciendo castaneda, pero no se por que tengo el temor de que una vez que se malogren nadie va a hacer nada por ellas, espero que tengan el mantenimiento adecuado, es un gran atractivo turistico para el centro de lima


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahh eso debiò ser el viernes que fue el show y la comida. Estuve ahì y la verdad que aun no se como pude entrar.... habia millòn gente. 

Estuvo impresionante.

Muy chèveres las fotos.... yo no llevè la cámara lamentablemente


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

jajaj creo q medio incascrapers estuvo ahi..:lol: Estan bonitas las piletas


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:drool: hace dias que quiero ir a ver esas piletas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

SE VE MUY BONITO.


----------



## Richard_delcallao (Jul 31, 2007)

*se ve hermoso*

SE VE MUY BELLO, ESPERO Q LOS LIMEÑO LA SEPAN CUIDAR PARA APROVECHAR EL TURISMO!!

SALUDOS


----------



## kokofett (Dec 19, 2006)

Haber si pobnemos un thread de las piletas del Peru.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Se ve bakan, claro q se convertira n un atractivo turistico para Lima, ojala se aproveche sto d la mejor forma.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me encantan las piletas! pero creo que no podré verlas hasta después de mi viaje a Cuzco =( en fin, son impresionantes.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

estan relindas


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Precioso ! Realmente precioso, ojala no esten apagadas, que se luzcan siempre asi y se les de correcto mantenimiento.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre las piletas !! Un nuevo atractivo para Lima , que dara mucho de hablar !!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Ahh eso debiò ser el viernes que fue el show y la comida. Estuve ahì y la verdad que aun no se como pude entrar.... habia millòn gente.
> 
> Estuvo impresionante.
> 
> Muy chèveres las fotos.... yo no llevè la cámara lamentablemente



Vane, yo fui ayer a media mañana, claro que de día no es tan bonito, poca gente. Pero eso sí, se luce el parque con las piletas y las aguas blancas, muy bonito también.
Uno de mis hermanos fue el domingo, e hizo una cola de 2 horas, dice que demasiada gente. Muy bonito espectáculo. Un amigo de la Muni, nos ha dicho que para ir de noche esperemos por lo menos un mes, que se supone que ya no habrá tumultos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Sí!!! Mínimo un mes para que baje el escandaloso número de visitantes... Pobre embajador de los Estados Unidos... :lol:


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

se paga alguna entrada???


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Algun remoto dia lo visitare...*


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

:drool: esas piletas son de lo mejor, y la iluminación que le dan con esos laser uff mucho mejor aún, que suerte tienen limeños


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Se ve bien e interesante, me gusto el juego de luces.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

francis2064 said:


> se paga alguna entrada???



*francis, yo he scanneado y pegado el programa de este evento en un foro, ahí está detallado los horarios y los precios:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=14569631#post14569631


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

asu mare tanta gente, las piletas se ven muy lindas.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Si se ve que es un lugar para visitar con familia y parece que no va hacer un elefante blanco


----------

